# October group book count.



## drenee

Starting October 1st each person who would like to participate can make a post, then as the month progresses you can modify and add to your post the books you've read. If you can list the number of pages, we can keep a total of that as well. It will be up to you if you want to list the names of your books. It has been brought to my attention that not all K-books have number of pages available. If you'd like to add number of locations, that's great as well.

If you haven't guessed by now, I love statistics.

deb 

In order to keep this thread clean we can post comments, etc. here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14052.0.html


----------



## BTackitt

Signing up now. 
Book 1. Blood Promise (Book 4 Vampire Academy) 5807 K-Loc -Started Oct 1 -Finished
Book 2. The Demon Awakens -R.A.Salvatore 18822 K-Loc -Started Oct 2- Finished Oct 6
Book 3. (not putting in title as I dont feel it is appropriate due to the age of some members) 2203 K-Loc Started/Finished Oct 3.
Book 4. Alien Overnight - 2705 K-Loc Started/Finished Oct. 4
Book 5. Alien Communion -2709 K-Loc Started Oct. 4 - Finished Oct 5
Book 6. The Alcandians - 5728 K-Loc Start Oct 6- Finish Oct 7
Book 7. All the Kings Men- 2429 K-loc Start Oct 8 - Finish Oct 9
Book 8. Discovering Dani- 3230 K-Loc start/finish Oct. 9
Book 9. Marked by Passion - 5560 K-Loc Start Oc t 9- Finish Oct. 10
Book 10. Chosen by Desire - 5185 K-Loc Finished
Book 11. My Soul to Lose - 755 K-Loc Finished
Book 12. Giving Chase - 4219 K-Loc Finished
Book 13. The Christmas Bus - 1484 K- Loc Finished
Book 14. Heat Wave-Richard Castle - 3711 K-Loc Finished
Book 15. Changelings: Book one of the Twins of Petaybee - 4163 K-Loc Finished
<Total K-Loc as of 14:42 Thursday 15-Oct-09= 66,001>

Book 16. 72 Hours - 2500 K-Loc - Finished
Book 17. Holidaze - 4286 K-Loc - Finished
Book 18. Chrimson Dichotomy - 1056 K-Loc - Finished 
Book 19. Ambient Light - 708 Kloc - Finished
Book 20. Dragon - 2155 K Loc - Finished
Book 21. An Obedient for Samharin - 2725 K Loc - Finished
Book 22. Alpha Romeos - 2793 K Loc - Finished
Book 23. Ansett - 2127 K Loc - Finished
Book 24. Andel-Three 2781 K Loc. - Finished
Book 25. Atlantean Quest 1: Arrival - 2797 K Loc Finished
Book 26. Atlantean Quest 2: Exile -3186 K Loc Finished
Book 27. Atlantean Quest 3: Redemption - 1947 K Loc Finished
Book 28. Amathyst moon Amathyst rain - 1372 K Loc Finished

<<Total Kindle Locations for Oct. 93,641>>


----------



## bebobthefrog

I'll sign up too.


----------



## drenee

Me too. I'm picking out my books now.

*Pontoon, by Garrison Keller*, DTB (library book) started 10/1. _Finished._
*Emma*, by Jane Austen, K. Chapter 21-end _Finished._
*Bank Shot*, by Donald Westlake, DTB (library book) Chapter 8-end. _Finished._
*Ten Big Ones,* by Janet Evanovich (paperback) started 10/10. _Finished._
*Eleven On Top* by Janet Evanovich (DTB) started 10/12. _Finished._
*Virgin River* by Robyn Carr K-book. started 10/19 _Finished._
*Shelter Mountain* by Robyn Carr K-book. _Finished._
*Lake Wobegon Summer 1956* by Garrison Keiller. Library book.

I decided to do an audio book. I'm doing a lot of traveling this week and thought it might help the tedious drive. 
I was right. It was great.
*Carry On, Jeeves*, by P.G. Wodehouse. started 10/19. _Finished._
*The Red Hat Society's Domestic Goddess* Started 10/22 _Finished._
*Emma* by Jane Austen. 
Can't wait to get back in my vehicle and hear some more.

I'm pretty excited about what I've been able to finish this month.


----------



## Dankinia

Oct 1st thru 3rd - The serial Killer Files.  According to Amazon the DTB has 432 pages, but I read it on my K2.
Oct 4th - Servant:The Awaking.  304 pages read on my K2. 
Oct 5th -7th Servant: The Acceptance 304 pages read on my K2
Oct 11th Servant: The Kindred 304 pages read on my K2
Oct 12th A Quick Bite 384 pages read on my K2
Oct 12th Love Bites 373 pages read on my K2
Oct 13th A Bite to Remember 384 pages read on my K2
Oct 14th Bite Me if You Can 384 pages read on my K2
Oct 15th The Accidental Vampire 384 pages read on my K2
Oct 24th Vampires are Forever 385 pages read on my K2
Oct 25th Vampire, Interrupted 384 pages read on my K2


Well that was it for me in October.  Even with a whole week off work, I was too busy to read as much as I wanted to.


----------



## marianneg

Oct. 1
Have already started:
_Jesus: 90 Days With the One and Only_: location 146
_The Bogleheads' Guide to Invsting_: location 1481
_Praise Habit: Finding God in Sunsets and Sushi_: location 690
_Heaven_: location 5090

Oct. 2
Started _Black_ (actually _The Circle Trilogy_ single volume)

Oct. 11
Completed _Black_
Starting _Red_, the sequel

Oct. 22
Completed _Red_
Started _White_

Oct. 29
Completed _White_
Total locations for _The Circle Trilogy_ is 12556.

Oct. 31 (Actually the afternoon of Nov. 1)
Haven't completed any non-fiction, unfortunately, but did make some progress:
Read 1351 locations (to 2832) in _Bogleheads_.
Read 825 locations (to 971) in _Jesus_.
Read 386 locations (to 1076) in _Praise Habit_.
Read 269 locations (to 5359) in _Heaven_.


----------



## Ottie

This sounds like fun count me in as well 

My Book List:
MetaGame started 9/22 it has 6,823 locations no page numbers were listed.(finished Oct 4).
Hide in Plain Sight  10/04  256 pages (finished Oct 9th).
The Keeper 10/09 400 pages  (finished Oct 16).
Kiss of Midnight: A Midnight Breed Novel 10/16 432 pages (finished Oct 22).
A Little Princess 10/22 2,659 locations (finished Oct 27).


----------



## Jason in MA

Looking forward to it - I'm in.

Jason


----------



## chefsuzyq

Count me in--this should be interesting!!


----------



## telracs

The three books going in my luggage are---

Front Lines 298 pages
Gamer Fantastic  295 pages
Swordplay 310 pages

three more books for the trip....
Strip Mauled 393 pages
Intelligent Design 305 pages
Ages of Wonder 305 pages

I'm reading the shmoop version of Tale of 2 cities.  It's listed as 8000 locations. (edited 10-3-9, I've finished 36 chapters of it (listed about 50% done)

I read 30 pages in Forbidden Planets yesterday.  

Edited 10-19-9  I've finished all the non-kindle books listed above and am 300 pages into 1634 (the Baltic War) by Eric Flint and David Weber.

Edited 10-30-9 Finished 1634 (1000 pages) and Two to the Fifth (350 pages)


----------



## Neekeebee

This should be fun! 

Currently Reading, as of Nov. 1; pages read in Oct.: 
_Candy Cane Murder_ - Joanne Fluke, Laura Levine, Leslie Meier p1-304
_The American Patriot's Almanac_- William J. Bennett loc. 8084-9261
_Black Water_ - D. J. MacHale audiobook about 1/3 way through (or 1/3 through 448 p)
_Shadowmagic_ - John Lenahan loc. 1-1631

Finished books:
10/7 _Applied Economics_ - Thomas Sowell p.170 to 273
10/7 _According to Jane_ - Marilyn Brant 4946 loc.
10/14 _The Sunne in Splendour_- Sharon Kay Penman loc. 3015-13961
10/15 _Diary of a Wimpy Kid: The Last Straw_ - Jeff Kinney p217
10/18 _Twenties Girl_- Sophie Kinsella p435
10/23 _When Night Falls_- Margaret Daley loc. 555
10/25 _In Her Name: First Contact_- Michael R. Hicks loc. 5755-7607
10/26 _Elfhunter_ - C.S. Marks loc. 11068
10/29 _Sweetie's Diamonds_ - Raymond Benson loc. 4127
10/29 _Glory in Death_-J.D. Robb audiobook (or 336 p)
10/29 _Blueberry Muffin Murder_ - Joanne Fluke loc. 4363
10/31 _The Housekeeper and the Professor_ - Yoko Ogawa p192

N


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in.

*Kindle * 
Secret Prey by John Sandford, 400 dtb pages, finished
Giving Chase by Lauren Dane, 204 dtb pages, finished
Taking Chase by Lauren Dane, 253 dtb pages, finished
Certain Prey by John Sanford, 384 dtb pages, finished
Chased by Lauren Dane, 220 dtb pages...
Easy Prey by John Sanford, 480 dtb pages, finished
The Christmas Bus by Melody Carlson, 176 dtb pages, finished
Chosen Prey by John Sandford, 383 dtb pages, finished
Mortal Prey by John Sandford, 432 dtb pages, finished
Naked Prey by John Sanford, 448 dtb pages, finished
Hidden Prey by John Sandford, 448 dtb pages, finished
Broken Prey By John Sandford, 496 dtb pages, finished
Invisible Prey by John Sanford, 384 dtb pages, finished
Phantom Prey by John Sanford, 384 dtb pages...


----------



## Aravis60

Current books:
1. Treating Explosive Kids: The Collaborative Problem-Solving Approach by Ross W. Greene PHD and J. Stuart Ablon PHD(started last month, currently on location 81-85)
2. The Fellowship of the Ring by J.R.R. Tolkien (started 10/
3. Anne of the Island by L.M. Montgomery (started 10/9)

Finished Books:
1. The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien - DTB 365 pages(started 9/22 and finished 10/
2. The Kid in the Red Jacket by Barbara Park- DTB 128 pages(started 9/28-finished 10/5)
3. One for the Money by Janet Evanovich -DTB 304 pages(started 10/6- finished 10/
4. Anne of Avonlea by L.M. Montgomery - part of a collection so I don't know k locations but the hardcover has 256 pages(started last month, finished 10/9)
5. Once a Cowboy by Linda Warren - 3256 locations(started and finished 10/10)
6. Crime Scene at Cardwell Ranch by B.J. Daniels - 256 pages print length (started and finished 10/11)
7. Elissa (kindle) by H. Rider Haggard - 1967 locations(started 10/15, finished 10/16)
8. New Moon (kindle) by Stephenie Myer - 8360 k locations(started 10/1, finished 10/20)
9. Needful Things by Stephen King - DTB 731 pages (started 10/23, finished 10/25)
10. Smokin' Six Shooter by B.J. Daniels - DTB 224 pages(started and finished 10/25)
11. Eleven on Top by Janet Evanovich -DTB 320 pages(started 10/25, finished 10/27)
12. Horrible Harry and the Purple People by Suzy Kline -DTB 53 pages(started and finished 10/2
13. Is That a Dead Dog Your Locker? by Todd Strasser - DTB 192 pages(started and finished 10/2
14. Is That a Sick Cat in Your Backpack? by Todd Strasser - DTB 208 pages(started and finished 10/2
15. Eclipse (kindle) by Stephenie Myer - 9583 k locations (started 10/20, finished 10/30)
16. A Christmas Kiss and Winter Wonderland by Elizabeth Mansfield - DTB 466 pages(started and finished 10/30)


----------



## meljackson

A Wedding in December by Anita Shreve- finished Oct 2. Locations- 4893. 
Riding Lessons by Sara Gruen- finished Oct 3. Locations- 5072. 
One Mississippi by Mark Childress- started Oct 3. finished Oct 4. Locations 6616.
The Barefoot Believers by Annie Jones- started Oct 4. finished Oct 5. Locations 4094.
The Basic Eight by Daniel Handler- started Oct 5. finished Oct 6. Locations 5667.
Intent to Kill by James Grippando- started Oct 7. finished Oct 10. Locations 5260.
The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins- started Oct 8. finished Oct 15. Locations 4707.
Missing by Jasmine Cresswell- started Oct 11. finished Oct 12. Locations 5439.
The Third Child by Marge Piercy- started Oct 12. finished Oct 13. Locations 6288.
The Road to Home by Vanessa DelFabbro- started Oct. 14. finished Oct 14. Locations 4295.
Three Wishes by Liane Moriarty- started Oct 16. finished Oct 17. Locations 5613.
Uglies by Scott Westerfeld- started Oct 17. finished Oct 21. Locations. 4932.
The Ultimatum by Dan Graziano- started Oct 17. finished Oct 20. Locations 4120.
I Heart Bloomburg by Melody Carlson- started Oct 21. finished Oct 21. Locations 2686.
Blue Water by A Manette Ansay- started Oct 22. finished Oct 25. Locations 4176.
Heroic Measures by Jill Ciment- started Oct 22. finished Oct 25. Locations 2276.
A Crooked Kind of Perfect by Linda Urban- started Oct 26. finished Oct 26. Locations 1082.
Trusting For Tomorrow by Jennifer Arrington- started Oct 26. finished Oct 27. Locations 2908.
Raising Jake by Charlie Carillo- started Oct 27. finished Oct 29. Locations 5801.
Last Chance, My Love by Lynne Connolly- started Oct 27. finished Oct 30. Locations 5905.


----------



## selli

I'm in!!  Let's hope I can find time to read this month!

Outlander by Diana Gabaldon - 744 pages (was 17% into it's 896 pages on 10/1), finished 10/6
Sari Show Widow by Shobhan Bantwal - 352 pages, finished 10/10
According to Jane by Marilyn Brant - 352 pages, finished 10/12
Soul Intent by Dennis Batchelder - 276 pages, finished 10/16
Discovering Dani: Jamesville Book 1 by NJ Walters - 220 pages, finished 10/17


----------



## LCEvans

I'm in, too.


----------



## Annalog

Anna's Book List for October

Note: Books are linked to Amazon Kindle edition page unless otherwise noted.


*#**Book**Rating**Type**Oct. Pages**Oct. Locations**Kindle File Size**Status*1._Elfhunter_ by C. S. Marks Kindle295 = 516 - 2216827 = 11957 - 51301617 KB*Finished* 9 Oct., started 27 Sept., location 5130 (~p 221) on 1 Oct.2._Assegai_ by Wilbur Smith Library Audio (car)137 = 480 - 3432828 of 9900 est.761 KB*Finished* 17 Oct., started in Sept., started CD 11 out of 14 (~p 343) 1 Oct.3._Fire-Heart_ by C. S. Marks Kindle732165762702 KB*Finished* 18 Oct., started 10 Oct.4._Thud!_ by Terry Pratchett Library Audio (car and home)4164600 est.355 KB*Finished* 18 Oct., started 12 Oct. Reread and relisten.5._Ravenshade_ by C. S. Marks Kindle540120312683 KB*Finished* 22 Oct., started 18 Oct.6._The Hallowed Hunt_ by Lois McMaster Bujold Library Audio (car)4485600 est.431 KB*Finished* 27 Oct., started 19 Oct.7._Going Postal_ by Terry Pratchett Library Audio (home)4165350 est.411 KB*Finished* 25 Oct., started 19 Oct. Reread and relisten.8._A Logic Named Joe_ by Murray Leinster (Baen Free Library)   Kindle6089336711 KB*Finished* 26 Oct., started 22 Oct. Three novels (_The Pirates of Zan_, _Gateway to Elsewhere_, _The Duplicators_) plus three short stories ("A Logic Named Joe", "Dear Charles", "The Fourth-Dimensional Demonstrator").9._The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency_ by Alexander McCall Smith Library Audio (home)155 of 2722280 of 3990 est.307 KB*Current* 57%, started 26 Oct. Reread and relisten.10._The Lost Art of Gratitude_ by Alexander McCall Smith Library Audio (car)2724680 est.360 KB*Finished* 31 Oct, started 27 Oct.11._Bobby's Trace_ by Edward C. Patterson Kindle125 est.1793125 KB*Finished* 29 Oct., started 27 Oct.12._No Irish Need Apply_ by Edward C. Patterson Kindle216 est.2040216 KB*Finished* 30 Oct., started 29 Oct.13._Cutting the Cheese_ by Edward C. Patterson Kindle88 of 157 est.1234 of 2198157 KB*Current* loc 1234, started 30 Oct. *11* finished  *~4448**~75,175**Oct. Totals*
Anna's Book List for November

General comments: Estimated Kindle locations based on 13 locations/KB. Estimated book pages at 1 page/file KB (few images). Totals based on conversion of all books to equivalent units. On vacation 2-11 Oct. with very little reading time. (Did not take K2 to theme parks, museums, zoo, or beach with grandkids.  ) Not much time rest of month due to working on Halloween costume and preparing for exhibit and teaching at Pacific Coast Origami Conference (PCOC) 6-8 Nov. Audio books listened to while driving (~ 2 hours/day) but not while on vacation. I added a rating column using the standard smileys (       ) which could be seen as -3 to +3. Positive ratings indicate a book I liked; the higher ratings indicate how likely I would be to read again which may be affected by genre and not necessarily the quality of the book. For negative ratings, the rating indicates how much I did not like the book. Ratings on books indicate current impression and may change.


----------



## Athenagwis

October Book Location Counts

1. Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon - Started on Location 1002 on October 1st (5756 as of October 16th)

Since I am reading to my son every night, I will also include the pages I read to him. Obviously these are shorter pages than the books I read, but hey it's still reading!

1. More Spaghetti, I Say! by Rita Golden Gelman, Mort Gerberg - 32 Pages
2. Which Witch is Which by Pat Hutchins - 24 Pages
3. Hercules: Lightning Strikes by Disney Enterprises - 44 Pages
4. Magic School bus: Rainbow by Joanna Cole - 32 Pages

Totals through October 6

My books: 4,754 Kindle Locations
Kids books: 132 pages

Rachel


----------



## Leslie

1. The Golden Age of Gay Fiction edited by Drewey Wayne Gunn (277 pgs, reading PDF, started 9/28; finished 10/4; *****)
2. Spine Intact, Some Creases by Victor J. Banis (414 pgs, reading PDF, started 9/29)
3. A Report From Winter by Wayne Courtois (2367 locations, started 9/29; finished 10/1; *****)
4. Lessons in Power by Charlie Cochrane (3775 locations, started 9/2
5. The Man from C.A.M.P. by Victor J. Banis (5369 locations, started 10/3; finished 10/7; ***** for historical reasons)
6. The Chap in Chaps by Deirdre O'Dare (493 locations, started 10/4; finished 10/7; ***)
7. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See (4640 locations, started 10/8; finished 10/24; *****)
8. The Lord Won't Mind by Gordon Merrick (255 pgs, paper, read and finished on 10/10; ****)
9. Divided Hearts by Terry O'Reilly (164 pgs, PDF, read and finished on 10/13; *)
10. Show Me Where the Flowers Are (66 pgs, PDF, read and finished on 10/14; *)
11. As You Are by Ethan Day (2300 locations, started 10/15; finished 10/16; ****)
12. Death of a Blues Angel by Sarah Black (1205 locations, started 10/22)
13. Dash and Dingo: In Search of the Tasmanian Tiger by Catt Ford and Sean Kennedy (7865 locations; started 10/24)(update: 10/31, I am at 76% on this and probably won't finish today).

*Samples*

1. Wasted by Aiden Shaw; 10/2 -- will not buy; -*
2. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See; 10/7; purchased 10/8
3. The Last Will of Moira Leahy by Therese Walsh; 10/14
4. The Good Mayor: A Novel by Andrew Nicoll; 10/15
5. Fathom's Five by Geoffrey Knight; 10/19
6. Blood and Candles: The Story of a WWII Infantryman by Edward T. Richardson, Jr.; 10/22
7. Almost Like Being in Love by Steve Kluger; 10/25


----------



## Andra

_Distant Cousin: Regeneration_ Al Past 306 pages
_Plum Pudding Murder_ Joanne Fluke 256 pages
_The Bloody Tower_ Carola Dunn 256 pages
_Killer Crab Cakes_ Livia J. Washburn 304 pages
_Stormswift_ Madeleine Brent 282 pages
_She Shoots to Conquer_ Dorothy Cannell 294 pages
_Unseen Academicals_ (UK version) Terry Pratchett 400 pages
_Remember Me_ Mary Higgins Clark 352 pages
_Cat in a Topaz Tango_ Carole Nelson Douglas 416 pages
_Murder of a Small-Town Honey_ Denise Swanson 256 pages
_Patty Fairfield_ Carolyn Wells 132 pages
_Peter and the Starcatchers_ (audible) Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson 480 pages
_Patty at Home_ Carolyn Wells 149 pages
_Patty's Summer Days_ Carolyn Wells 169 pages
_Patty in Paris_ Carolyn Wells 151 pages
_Patty's Friends_ Carolyn Wells 155 pages
_Patty's Success_ Carolyn Wells 159 pages
_Patty's Butterfly Days_ Carolyn Wells 163 pages
_Patty's Social Season_ Carolyn Wells 193 pages
_Patty's Suitors_ Carolyn Wells 183 pages
_Patty Blossom_ Carolyn Wells 160 pages
_Patty and Azalea_ Carolyn Wells 162 pages
_You Have the Right to Remain Puzzled_ Parnell Hall 303 pages
_The Sudoku Puzzle Murders_ Parnell Hall 308 pages
_These Boots Weren't Made for Walking_ Melody Carlson 314 pages
_Mother's Day Murder_ Leslie Meier 234 pages
_Merlin's Keep_ Madeleine Brent 352 pages
_The Quilter's Apprentice_ Jennifer Chiaverini 271 pages
_Rides a Dread Legion_ Raymond E. Feist 366 pages
_Marjorie's Vacation_ Carolyn Wells 146 pages
_Marjorie's Busy Days_ Carolyn Wells 162 pages
_Beverly Gray Freshman_ Clair Blank
_Honey Bunch, Just a Little Girl_ Helen Louise Thorndyke
_The Portrait in the Sand_ Carolyn Keene 216 pages
_The Secret in the Old Well_ Carolyn Keene 215 pages
_Peter and the Shadow Thieves_ (audible) Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson 592 pages
_Murder of a Sweet Old Lady_ Denise Swanson 272 pages
_Murder of a Sleeping Beauty_ Denise Swanson 272 pages
_The Cat, the Quilt and the Corpse_ Leann Sweeney 288 pages
_Little Witch_ Anna Elizabeth Bennett 128 pages
_Half Magic_ Edward Eager 240 pages
_The Witch Family_ Eleanor Estes 223 pages
_Moonraker's Bride_ Madeleine Brent 342 pages
_Round Robin_ Jennifer Chiaverini 304 pages
_The Cross-Country Quilters_ Jennifer Chiaverini 367 pages


----------



## Kathy

I'm in. Kathy's October book count.


----------



## ElaineOK

I'm in.  I will be on vacation from 10/3 to 10/10, so I could get off to a slow start.

Here goes --
1.  Life With God, Richard Foster -- 240 pages
2.  A Venetian Affair, Andrea Di Robilant -- 320 pages
3.  According to Jane, Marilyn Brant -- 352 pages
4.  A Prairie Tale, Melissa Gilbert -- 384 pages
5.  My Gun Has Bullets, Lee Goldburg -- 274 pages
6.  My Life in France, Julia Child and Paul Prudhomee -- 336 pages
7.  American On Purpose, Craig Ferguson --  288 pages
8.  The Forgotten Garden, Kate Morton -- 560 pages


Plus assorted newspapers and magazines.

Elaine
Norman, OKlahoma


----------



## geoffthomas

I'm in.  GeoffThomas bookcount here.







Just sayin.....


----------



## talleylynn

Sounds like fun. I'm in. 
Talleylynn's bookcount here.

1. *Secrets of a Buccaneer Scholar * by James Marcus Bach (10/1)
208 pages; 2712 locations
2. *Raising Jake * by Charlie Carillo (10/3)
320 pages; 5801 locations
3. *Finding Father Rabbit * by K A Thompson (10/7)
no page #; 8960 locations
4. *On the Road With Ollie* by Maria Rachel Hooley (10/10)
no page #; 4826 locations
5. *Saving Fish From Drowning * by Amy Tan (10/14)
474 pages; 7225 locations - abandoned at 40%; location 2961
6. *Bicycle Shop Murder* by Robert Burton Robinson (10/15)
228 pages; 4199 locations
7. *Beyond the Beyond * by Lee Goldberg (10/17)
no page #; 5821 locations
8. *The Color of Magic * by Terry Pratchett (10/19)
210 pages; 3679 locations
9. *Comfort Food * by Kate Jacobs (10/22)
336 pages; 4602 locations
10. *Hidden Empire: The Saga of Seven Suns #1* by Kevin J. Anderson (10/2
672 pages; 9863 locations
11. *The Cat Who Had 60 Whiskers * by Lilian Jackson Braun (10/30)
208 pages - audiobook


----------



## Rasputina

cool.


----------



## MarthaT

Def. thinking about this


----------



## akpak

I'm in. I've been wanting to start keeping track of how many books I read 

*Perdido Street Station* - Abandoned at 50%. Just couldn't take the interruptions of the "story" for the author's need to describe everything in minute detail.
*A Touch of Dead* - A little disappointed that it's all short stories. I was hoping for another full installment, but I guess the series is really done?
*The Keeper* - in progress
*Rapture of the Deep* - Sadly DTB (was a gift). Kindle version linked.
*Sleepwalker: The Last Sandman*
[Title Redacted] by Johanna Lindsay

Been a slow reading month for me.


----------



## DD

Interesting idea.  I'm in!

Sometimes I read two books simultaneously, swithching back and forth, depending on what mood I'm in.  Thus, the overlapping dates.

Sept. 30-Oct. 4  The Fountainhead - Ayn Rand - 752 pages hardcover
Oct. 5-the rest of my life (just kidding)  Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand - 1324 pages hardcover
Oct. 5-9     Smash Cut: A Novel - Sandra Brown - 6822 locations Kindle edition
Oct. 9-11   The Time of My Life - Patrick Swayze & Lisa Niemi - 3334 locations Kindle edition
Oct. 13-15  The Third Option - Vince Flynn - 6984 locations
Oct. 15-     Separation of Power - Vince Flynn - 8551 locations   
Oct. 16-19     Broken For You - Stephanie Kallos = 6671 locations


----------



## VictoriaP

I'm in--it will be interesting to have an accurate picture for once of what exactly I've read in a given period! 

All pages are from paperback editions. I'll go back & Kindle-link titles when I have time.

10/2: Kiss of the Highlander, 5857 locations; 406 pages 
10/4: currently The Music of Razors (_on hold again, having trouble just sitting down & reading._)
10/6: Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, 3117 locations; 224 pages (_reread_)
The Barbed Coil, 11867 locations; 704 pages (_in process, reread_)
Lover Enshrined (Black Dagger Brotherhood #6), 8319 locations; 560 pages

(gave up on dates at this point)
The Book of Words (J.V. Jones trilogy, bundled), ~30,000 locations, 1744 pages 
Celtic Evil (Sierra Rose, from here on KB), ~5500 locations, 234 pages
Septimus Heap, Book Five: Syren (Angie Sage), ~6400 locations, 640 pages in hardcover
Hold the Dark: A Markhat Story (Frank Tuttle), ~3900 locations, no print edition
Raintree (bundled trilogy, three authors), ~9700 locations, 608 pages 
Shadowmagic (John Lenahan), ~4300 locations, 288 pages (in process)


----------



## Maxx

As of 10/1/09:

1.  Notes From A Small Island by Bill Bryson (audiobook-about 50% through) done 10/9-141 pages
2.  The Diary of Mattie Spenser by Sandra Dallas (dtb-page 52) done 10/18-177 pages
3.  Mirrormask by Neil Gaiman (audiobook-about 18% through) done 10/2-65 pages
4.  Charybdis by K.A. Thompson (kindle-about 7% through) 10/31 at 26%

5.  The Girl Who Played With Fire (audiobook-started 10/9) done 10/25-512 pages
6.  The Thief (audiobook-started 10/25) 10/31 at 28%
7.  The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death (kindle-started 10/26) 10/31 at 19%

Pages read in Oct:  1030
Partial books completed in Oct:  3
Whole books completed in Oct:  1


----------



## PinkKindle

1. _Green_ by Ted Dekker: 7107 locations. Begun 9/27, completed 10/3 (2703 locations read in Oct).
2. _Outlander_ by Diana Gabaldon: 16,241 locations. Begun 10/3, completed 10/9.
3. _Dragonfly in Amber_ by Diana Gabaldon: 19,010 locations. Begun 10/9, completed 10/16.
4. _Voyager_ by Diana Gabaldon: 22,114 locations. Begun 10/16, completed 10/25.
5. _Drums of Autumn_ by Diana Gabaldon: 23,459 locations. Begun 10/25, completed up to location 9177 on 10/31 (9177 locations read in Oct).

Locations read in Oct: 69,245
Books read start to finish in October: 3
Books read partially in October: 2


----------



## sheltiemom

Sounds like fun! 

Heat Wave - Richard Castle - 3722 locations - wouldn't have read this without the Kindleboard discussions but it was good!
Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen - 4584
The Palmyra Impact - Boyd Morrison - 8664
Caved in Bone - Bass Jefferson - 4929 - just started 10/26

Cathy


----------



## Dollmaker

Hi, I am new here. First post. Can I play too?

Ok here goes

_The Historian_ by Elizabeth Kostova (audiobook) 26 hrs, 736 pgs, 70% read/listened as of Oct 1st
_Whose Body_ by Dorothy Sayers 12% into the book as of Oct 1st (ipod stanza)
_Death in a Strange Country_ by Donna Leon 304 pages, 4713 locations (started end last few days of September finished Oct 1st) (k2)


----------



## Anju 

ok - I'll go for it 

1.  Finished Echo in the Bones - 12000 locations finished, Oct 4
2. Summers Path by Scott Blum, 1800 locations, Oct 5
3. God's of the Sand by Lynn Bullman, locations 337, Oct 8
4. Distant Cousin: #4 Regeneration, by Al Past, 6711 locations, Oct 7
5. A Soldier's Love by L. K. Campbell, 2771 locations, October 8
6. The Christmas Bus by Melody Carlson, 1487 locations, October 11
7. The Road From Coorain by Jill Ker Conway, 238 pages DTV, October 11
8. The Red Thumb Mark by R. Austin Freeman (Dr. Thorndyke Mysteries), 3000 locations, October 13
9. Skeeter: A Ct Tale, by Anne L. Watson,  1107 locations, October 15
10. Tempo Rubato by Brendan Carroll, 14,830 locations, October 16 (midnight   )
11. Underlife by Robert Finn, 1572 locations, October 17
12. The Blue Cross (Fr. Brown Mysteries) by G. K. Chesterson, 3291 locations, October 18
13. The Walk by Lee Goldberg, 5160 locations, October 20
14. Disturb by J. A. Konrath, 2200 locations, October 20
15. Paradise Valley by Robyn Carr, 5480 locations, October 21
16. In Pale Battalions by Robert Goddard, 6600 locations, October 22
17. Finding Father Rabbit by K. A. Thompson, 8960 locations, October 23
18.  Death and Honor by W.E.B. Griffin, 470 pages DTV, October 25
my kindle died and I a having problems actually reading DTBs so my count is probably not going to be very good
19. Lonigan by Louis L'Amour, 177 pages DTV, October 27
20. Act of Treason by Vince Flynn, 467 pages, DTV, October 30
21.  Started Cravans by James Michener DTV, but got my K2i today and actually spent some money and bought it.  Probably won't finish before the October count is finished, but if I don't it will be the first "partial" book for November - if we do this again.


----------



## katbird1

1.  The Help by Kathryn Stockett, 464 pages, started end of Sept., (K1) - finished 10/4 *****
2.  Whispering Rock (#3 Virgin River Series) by Robyn Carr, 368 pages, started 10/05/07, (K1) - finished 10/23


----------



## kevindorsey

Let's do it.


----------



## BookLover

I'm in!


----------



## egh34

Love this, what a great idea!! I'm in!!

My place holder:

South of Broad by Pay Conroy started 10-1. Finished 10-4.
Purity in Death by J.D. Robb started 10-4. Finished 10-10.
Portrait in Death by J.D.Robb started 10-10 Finished 10-15.
Imitation in Death by J.D. Robb started 10-16 Finished 10-23.
Divided in Death by J.D. Robb started 10-24. Finished 10-28

Then I got strep throat, and there went by reading for the rest of the month


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I'm in!  Should be fun.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm in. My list should be long this month. We're doing a lot of reading to/with the kids right now.

Do audiobooks count?


----------



## DoubleDog

1. Nights of Rain and Stars      Maeve Binchy     Audio      9 hrs         Complete     10/5
2. Dragons Wild                     Robert Asprin      Kindle     368 pgs     Complete     10/5
3. The Mists of Avalon (part 1)Marion Z Bradley  Audio     14 hrs        Complete     10/9
4. In Cold Blood                    Truman Capote    Audio     14.5 hrs      Completed  10/20
5. Gambling with the Enemy    Toni Leland         Kindle     268 pages   Completed   10/12
6. The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death Kindle    683 KB        Completed  10/25
7. The Eyes of the Dragon       Stephen King      Kindle    384 pgs       Started      10/15
8. The Hunger Games              Suzanne Collins  Kindle    384 pages    Started      10/25  
9. Finding Mr.  Right                Emily Carmichael  Audio    10.5 hrs      Completed  10/26
10. Dead Until Dark                Charlene Harris    Audio    9.5 hrs        Started      10/6


----------



## ladyknight33

I'm in too. Not sure how much reading I will get done..Oct 1 starts a new fiscal year and with that come audit 

1. Giving Chase Lauren Dane 204 pages  211 KB (start and finish 10/2)
2. Takin Chase  Lauren Dane 253 pages 355 KB (start and finish 10/3)
3. Chased Lauren Dane 220 pages 183 KB (start and finish 10/3)
4. That Holiday Feeling Bundle ~Silver Bells Debbie Macomber/Silver Bells Sheryl Woods/Under the Christmas Tree Robyn Carr  336 Pages 303 KB (start 10/1 finish 10/3)
5. Charybdis   K.A. Thompson  539 KB (start 10/15 finish 10/16)
6. As Simple As That  K. A. Thompson  451 KB (start 10/16 finish 10/17)
7. Finding Father Rabbit  K.A. Thompson 555KB (start 10/17 finish 10/1
8. The King and Queen of Normal K.A. Thompson 1472KB (start and finish 10/1
9. Just Sex Susan Kay Law  336 pages 408KB start (10/7 finish 10/11)
10. Recollections: A Baby Boomers Memories of the Fabulous Fifties  Jim Chambers  216 KB (start 10/5 finish 10/7)
11. The Christmas Bus by Melody Carlson, 1487 locations (start 10/11 finish 10/14)
12 Making Chase Lauren Dane 237 pages 203 KB ( start 10/19 finish 10/20)
13 Three for Me R.G. Alexander 311 KB (start and finish 10/20)
14. 72 Hours  Shannon Stacey 234 KB (start and finish 10/25) on the cruise  
15. On the Edge Shannon Stacey 149 KB (start and finish 10/27)
16. No Surrender:The Delvin Group, Book 3  Shannon Stacey 613KB (start 10/27 finish 10/2
17. The Watson Brother  Lori Foster 309 Pages 260 KB (start 10/28 finish 10/30)
18 Forever Again Shannon Stacy 224 pages 296KB (start and finish 10/31)
19 A Sllep of Years Maria Rachel Hooley 321 KB (start 10/30 dinish 10/31)


----------



## stitchbug

I'm in!!!

I'm not starting clean, though...I am:
35% into Outlander (Kindle)
Chapter 7 in HP Book 5 (AudioBook)


Outlander (completed 10/6)
Three to get Deadly (Completed 10/9)
HP Book 5 (chapter 29)
Four to Score (completed 10/11)
High Five (completed 10/13)
Hot Six (completed 10/14)
Charybdis (started 10/10)
Dragonfly in Amber (started 10/14)
Seven Up (completed 10/15)
Hard Eight (completed 10/16)
To the Nines (completed 10/17)
Ten Big Ones (completed 10/1
Eleven on Top (completed 10/19)
Twelve Sharp (completed 10/20)
Lean Mean Thirteen (completed 10/21)
Fearless Fourteen (compketed 10/24)
Finger Lickin' Fifteen (started 10/24)


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

This is NOT my placeholder... okay, fine, it is 

1) Fearless (The Lost Fleet, Book 2) - 4,720 locations - 304 pages
2) Courageous (The Lost Fleet, Book 3) - 4,935 locations - 320 pages
3) Valiant (The Lost Fleet, Book 4) - 4,542 locations - 304 pages
4) Relentless (The Lost Fleet, Book 5) - 4,548 locations - 336 pages
5) Time Storm 2012: Atlantis and the Mayan Prophecy - 4,602 locations - 302 pages
6) First to Fight (Starfist, Book 1) -5,545 locations - 384 pages

In addition to these books, I have read:

a) Four Issues of The Nation
b) Four Issues of Opinionated: Voices and Viewpoints on America and the World
c) Two Issues of Reader's Digest


----------



## lisa.m

I think I'm going to try to read a lot of the freebies that I've downloaded. Just finished the first one. I do have a few Diana Gabaldon books though, I'll have to see what I'm in the mood for. I'm going to add a simple rating of thumbs up or thumbs down for books I liked and didn't like. It is by no means a comprehensive review, just my overall feeling. I had a few free books that I couldn't make past the first chapter so I deleted those right away.

1. _I Heart Bloomberg_ by Melody Carlson- 292 pages - completed on 10/2








2. _According to Jane_ by Marilyn Brant - 352 pages - completed on 10/5








3. _Giving Chase_ by Lauren Dane - 204 pages - completed on 10/7








4. _All Together Dead_ by Charlaine Harris - 336 pages - completed on 10/10








5. _From Dead to Worse_ by Charlaine Harris - 368 pages - completed on 10/13








6. _72 Hours_ by Shannon Stacey - completed on 10/14








7. _Body Movers_ by Stephanie Bond - 384 pages - completed on 10/17








8. _The Sari Shop Widow_ by Shobhan Bantwal - 352 pages - completed on 10/19








9. _On the Edge_ by Shannon Stacey - completed on 10/20








10. _No Surrender_ by Shannon Stacey - completed on 10/21








11. _The Player_ by Rhonda Nelson - 256 pages - completed on 10/23








12. _Raising Jake_ by Charlie Carillo - 320 pages - completed on 10/25








13. _Kiss of Midnight_ by Lara Adrian - 432 pages - completed on 10/31









I usually read a little bit more than I did this month, all of the playoff baseball has cut down on my reading time!


----------



## Steph H

Hmmm, okay, I'll try to play.  I usually read a book a day or every couple of days depending on whether I get time to read at lunch.  I too have a book nearly done that I may get to finish tonight so I can start fresh tomorrow. 

Edit - the one I hoped to finish 9/30 evening didn't get finished until 10/1 lunch, but I'm not going to count it because it was only the last 15% or so of the book.


1. Requiem For An Assassin by Barry Eisler - read on 10/2 - 368 pages
2. First Light Chronicles Freeground by Randolph Lalonde - read on 10/3 - 110 pages
3. First Light Chronicles Limbo by Randolph Lalonde - read on 10/3 - 142 pages
4. First Light Chronicles Starfree Port by Randolph Lalonde - read on 10/3 & 4 - 196 pages
5. The Long Way Home by Darrell Bain - read on 10/6 & 10/8 - 262 pages
6. Anonymous book (LOL) - read on 10/8 - 613KB
7. Alien Dreams by John B. Rosenman - read on 10/10 - 274 pages
8. The Christmas Bus by Melody Carlson - read on 10/10 - 176 pages
9. Mars Run by Chris Gerrib - read on 10/11 - 187 pages
10. Middlewitch by Heather Parker - 2/3 done - 442KB
11. The Rapture Effect, by Jeffrey A. Carver - read on 10/12 - 400 pages
12. The Infinity Link, by Jeffrey A. Carver - finished 10/13 - 544 pages
13. From a Changeling Star, by Jeffrey A. Carver - read 10/13 - 392 pages
14. Down the Stream of Stars, by Jeffrey A. Carver - read 10/14 - 350 pages
15. The Rake's Unconventional Mistress, by Juliet Landon - read 10/14 - 288 pages

Amazing the reading you can get done when you're home with the flu...


----------



## Hopeful76

I'll do this too.  It sounds fun!

The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson - 10/01/09 - 10/06/09 - 10532 Locations
That Old Cape Magic by Richard Russo - 10/06/09 - 10/08/09 - 4270 Locations
The Tipping Point: How Little Things Can Make a Big Difference by Malcolm Gladwell - 10/08/09 - 10/10/09 - 3861 Locations
Nocturnes by Kazuo Ishiguro - 10/10/09 - 10/11/09 - 3060 Locations
The Grove by John Rector - 10/11/09 - 10/12/09 - 5307 Locations
The List by JA Konrath - 10/13/09 - 10/15/09  - 3142 Locations
The Unit by Ninni Holmqvist 10/16/09-10/21/09 - 3620 Locations
Why Do Men Have Nipples?: Hundreds of Questions You'd Only Ask a Doctor After Your Third Martini 10/22/09-10/24/09 - 2930 Locations
I'm Down by Mishna Wolff 10/25/09-10/28/09 - 5465 Locations


----------



## MikeD

1. 206 Bones by Kathy Reichs, 320 pages: 9/29 - 10/1

2. Dead Man's Rain by Frank Tuttle, novella or short novel, 128 kb: 10/1 - 10/1

3. Chosen Prey by John Sandford, 416 pages: 10/1 - 10/3

4. Just Another Judgment Day by Simon R. Green, 272 pages: 10/3 - 10/6

5. Angel of Darkness (DTB) by Charles de Lint, 240 pages: 10/6 - 10/7

6. Analog Science Fiction and Fact, November 2009 547 kb: 10/7 - 10/8

7. The Mister Trophy by Frank Tuttle, novella or short novel, 116 kb: 10/8 - 10/9

8. Eternity Road (DTB) by Jack McDevitt, 416 pages:10/9 - 10-13

9. Hardcase by Dan Simmons, 277 pages:10/13 - 10/15

10. How to Raise the Perfect Dog: Through Puppyhood and Beyond by Cesar Millan, 289 pages: 10/15 - 10/19

11. Vespers (DTB) by Jeff Rovin, 311 pages: 10/19 - 10/22

12. The Blade Itself (The First Law: Book One) (DTB) by Joe Abercrombie, 531 pages: 10/22 - 10/27

13. Before They Are Hanged (The First Law: Book Two) (DTB) by Joe Abercrombie, 543 pages: 10/27 - 10/31

Dates reflect 'date started - date finished'

DTBs (Dead Tree Books) are noted as such. I don't buy DTBs anymore, but have a rather extensive library of unread DTBs which I sprinkle in amongst my Kindle books.


----------



## NessaBug

Woot! So in. I've barely started several books. Plus I'm doing a stack of research right now, so I should racked up the totals pretty fast.

Books
1. Loving a Lost Lord


----------



## bkworm8it

Ok here's my placeholder. 
Though the amount of books read in October will be smaller than I usually read as I will also be reading my Chemistry book and Biology: anatomy and physiology. I'd count those but won't be done with them until December <ggg>

1. Twilight: New Moon - Amazon shows paperback has 576 pages Finished in two days (oct 2nd)
2. Twilight: Eclipse (bk 3) paperback pages 640 pages Finished Oct 7th
3. The 5th Horseman - Oct 11 read pb version 464 pgs
4. The 6th Target - Oct 16 read pb version 386 pgs

Well I was right. No time to read another book this month. I did start Distant Cousin: Reincarnation, on 10/27 so it will probably go on Novembers list


----------



## Silver

Silver is in.  Reporting for reading, sir!

"Extras" by Scott Westerfeld, 5,310 locations, begun 10/1, finished 10/3
"The List" by JA Konrath, 3,280 locations, begun 10/3, finished 10/7
"Templar Legacy" by Steve Berry, 8,096 locations, started 10/7
"Empire of Ivory" by Naomi Novik, 5,483 locations, started 10/8, finished 10/11
"Dead Man's Rain" by Frank Tuttle, started 10/12


----------



## Sofie

Sofie's place holder.


----------



## libros_lego

Ooh...it's like the biggest loser. Oh yeah, I wanna join too.  

1. Raising Jake- 10/01
2. Dead Beat- 10/09
3. Proven Guilty- 10/14
4. Raintree: Inferno / Sanctuary / Haunted (1-3)- 10/15
5. White Night- 10/22
6. Small Favor- 10/25
7. Turn Coat- 10/29


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Except we're gaining not losing! Here's my placeholder.

I'm not going to count the book I'm also done with (Boyd Morrison's _Adamas Blueprint_) I was hoping to be done with it yesterday but didn't quite make it. And I won't have much time to read through Saturday, but then I'm off to the races.

Betsy


----------



## crosj

Sounds like a grand idea..  Count me in!!


----------



## mistyd107

I'm in especially since my old computer crashed and I can no longer access my spreadsheet. As my Temporary computer does not have any type of program I can track it with. I hope we can continue this thread each month as I think its a very cool idea.
1. While my Sister Sleeps-Barbara Delinsky 336 pgs K2 started late 9/28/09 finished 10/3/09
2. 16 Lighthouse Road (Cedar Cove)-Debbie Macomber 377 pgs HB started 10/3/09 finished 10/13/09
3. 204 Rosewood Lane(Cedar Cove)-Debbie Macomber 379 pgs HB started 10/14/09 finished 10/21/09
4. 311 Pelican Court(Cedar Cove)-Debbie Macomber 377 pgs HB started 10/22/09 finished 10/28/09
5. 44 Cranberry Point(Cedar Cove)-Debbie Macomber 377 pgs HB started 10/28/09 finished 10/31/09


----------



## Jesslyn

The Cold Kiss of Death (Spellcrackers) by Suzanne McLeod - 352 pages - 10/1-10/4
Mark of the Demon by Diana Rowland - 384 pages - Started 9/29, Archived, WNF
Wicked Game by Jeri Smith-Ready - 361 pages - Started 10/2, WNF
Skin Deep (Laura Blackstone, Book 1) by Mark Del Franco - 304 pages - Started 10/3, Archived, WNF
Friday Night Bites: A Chicagoland Vampires Novel by Chloe Neill - 368 pages - Started 10/6 - 10/11
Light of Eidon (Legends of the Guardian-King, Book 1) by Karen Hancock - 432 pages - Started 10/12 - 10/16
Valley of the Dolls - by Jacqueline Susann - 448 pages - Started 10/16 - 10/17
(I feel J Susann/Harold Robbins/Sidney Sheldon fit coming on)
Together with Silver: The Lupine Prince - by James Ashman - 252 pages - Started 10/19 WNF
Sons of the Oak (Runelords) by David Farland - 384 pages - Started 10/19 (Will finish at future date)
Fire - by Kristin Cashore - 480 pages - Started 10/20 - 10/24
Flesh and Fire: Book One of The Vineart War - by Laura Anne Gilman - 384 pages - Started 10/24 - 10/28
In Great Waters by Kit Whitfield - 416 pages - Started 10/28 - 10/31
Night Runner: A Novel - by Max Turner - 272 pages - Started 10/31 - 11/1
*November Books*
The Enchantment Emporium - by Tanya Huff - 368 pages - Started 11/1


----------



## Shandril19

I've kept a reading journal for about 3 years now... I love looking back and seeing what I read.

Now I get to look back and see what you've all read too!


10/5/09 - A Breath of Snow and Ashes - Diana Gabaldon - Locations 13458-26915
10/12/09 - An Echo in the Bone - Diana Gabaldon - 22732 Locations
10/13/09 - Juliet, Naked - Nick Hornby - 406 pages
10/16/09 - The House at Riverton - Kate Morton - 7989 Locations
10/20/09 - According to Jane - Marilyn Brant - 4995 Locations
10/22/09 - Glass Houses - Rachel Caine - 256 pages
10/27/09 - Catcher in the Rye - JD Salinger - 214 pages
10/27/09 - Dead Girls' Dance - Rachel Caine - 256 pages 
10/28/09 - Midnight Alley - Rachel Caine - 256 pages
10/30/09 - Legacy - Cayla Kluver - 6900 Locations


----------



## sebat

1.  Legacy by Cayla Kluver - 464 pages - started 10/1 finished 10/3
2.  The Red Cross of Gold I: The Knight of Death by Brendan Carroll - 386 pages - started 10/4 finished 10/9
3.  Distant Cousins by Al Past - 390 pages - started 10/10 finished 10/14
4.  Still Waters by Kate Johnson - 280 pages -  started 10/14 finished 10/16
5.  The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown - 528 pages - started 10/17 finished 10/23
6.  Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder by Joanne Fluke - 304 pages - started 10/23 finished 10/25
7.  Body of Lies by David Ignatius - 320 pages - started 10/25 finished 10/28
8.  Once Bitten, Twice Shy by Jennifer Rardin - 320 pages - started 10/28 finished 10/31

2992 pages total


----------



## melissaj323

Shandril19 said:


> I've kept a reading journal for about 3 years now... I love looking back and seeing what I read.
> 
> Now I get to look back and see what you've all read too!


I keep a notebook of what I have read also.....I have been keeping it since Dec 2001. I'd love to take part in this too!

My Books for October:
1. An Echo in the Bone by Diana Gabaldon (still reading; 832 pages)
2. Moon called by Patricia Briggs (Finished on 10/3/09; 304 pages)
3. Dying for Chocolate by Diane Mott Davidson (Finished 10/5/09; 320 pages)
4. The Cereal Murders by Diane Mott Davidson (Finished 10/10/09; 335 pages)
5. Black Hills by Nora Roberts (Finished 10/18/09; 480 pages)
6. The Last Supper by Diane Mott Davidson (Finished 10/26/09; 272 pages)
7. The Quilter's Apprentice by Jennifer Chaiverini (finished 10/27/09; 224 pages)
8. Round Robin by Jennifer Chaiverini (finished 10/28/09; 304 pages)


----------



## RangerXenos

October:

Best Friends Forever by Jennifer Weiner 447 pages (Large Print Book, don't know if it changes the page count, it was the only copy my library had on the shelf)

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins - Kindle 481 KB

Her Fearful Symmetry by Audrey Niffenegger - Kindle 821 KB

Glory in Death by J. D. Robb - Kindle 999 KB 

Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins - 400 pages (no Kindle version yet)


----------



## EllenR

I'm in too, though I won't read as much this month as usual. Starting a new job on Monday!

Salvation in Death, kindle. Finished 10/03/09.

An Echo In the Bone, kindle. Starting 10/04/09.


----------



## pidgeon92

The Keeper







, Sarah Langan, completed 10/3/09
Being Dead







, Vivian Vande Velde, 10/8/09


----------



## ~joanna~

I have never kept track of this, should be fun.

Highland Guardian - (10/2/2009-10/3/2009)  368 pages
Soul of a Highlander - (10/3/2009-10/4/2009) 368 pages
Devil in a Kilt - (10/4/2009-10/5/2009) 432 pages
Love Comes Softly (10/5/2009-10/6/2009) 188 pages
A Highlander of Her Own (10/6/2009-10/7/2009) 336 pages
Two for the Dough (10/7/2009-10/10/2009) 352 pages
Lover Enshrined (10/11/2009-10/14/2009) 560 pages
The Christmas Bus (10/14/2009-10/15/2009) 176 pages
Spirited Away (10/16/2009-10/18/2009) 336 pages
Into Thin Air (10/18/2009-10/20/2009) 336 pages
The Magic Knot (10/20/2009-10/22/2009) 308 pages
To Tame a Highland Warrior (10/23/2009-10/24/2009) 416 pages
The Highlanders Touch (10/25/2009-10/27/2009) 384 pages
Bed of Roses (10/27/2009-10/29/2009) 368 pages
My Wicked Highlander (10/29/2009-10/30/2009) 352 pages
My Devilish Scotsman (10/30/2009-10/31/2009) 384

Running Total of pages - 5,664


----------



## tnafbrat

lI'm in:

1. One Shot - Lee Child  Finished 10/2/09
2. Capital Crimes - John and Faye Kellerman  Finished 10/5/09
3. Hothouse Orchid - Stuart Woods  Began 10/5/09 - Finished 10/7/09
4. A Touch of Dead - Charlaine Harris Began 10/7/09 - Finished 10/7/09
5. High on Arrival - McKenzie Phillips  Began 10/7/09 
6. The Hard Way - Lee Child  Began 10/8/09 - Finished 10/10/09
7. Camel Club - David Baldacci Began 10/10/09 - Finished 10/11/09
8. The Collectors - David Baldacci Began 10/11/09 - Finished 10/16/09
9. Columbine - Dave Cullen  Began 10/17/09 - Finished 10/21/09
10. Ghost at Work - Carolyn Hart  Began 10/22/09 - Finished 10/25/09
11. Bad Luck & Trouble - Lee Child  Began 10/25/09 - Finished 10/27/09
12. The Cat Who Ate Danish Modern - Lillian Jackson Braun Began 10/27/09 - Finished 10/29/09
13. The Seventh Sinner - Elizabeth Peters  - Began 10/29/09 - Finished 11/2/09


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm in ....

1. The Sword of the Lady - S.M. Stirling - 100% - 9312 locations - 496 pages - finished 10-08-09
2. Official Book Club Selection - Kathy Griffin - 100% - 5029 locations - 368 pages - finished 10-12-09
3. My Soul to Lose - Rachel Vincent - 100% - 892 locations - finished 10-12-09
4. Taking Wing Star Trek: Titan - Michael A. Martin - 100% - 4909 locations - 384 pages - finished 10-15-09
5. Articles of the Federation - Keith R. A. DeCandido - 100% - 5519 locations - 416 pages - finished 10-17-09
6. David's Dilemma - Lynn Lorenz - 100% - 1839 locations - 162 pages - finished 10-18-09
7. Lamentation - Ken Scholes - 100% - 8663 locations - 432 pages - finished 10-25-09
8. Killing Yourself to Live: 85% of a True Story - Chuck Klosterman - 100% - 3180 locations - 272 pPages - finished 10-27-09
9. Regularly Scheduled Life - K A Mitchell - 100% - 6527 locations - 296 pages - finished 10-28-09
10. Singularity Sky - Charles Stross - 83% - 4565 of 5455 locations - 352 pages


----------



## davem2bits

Title                                Author                Media        Size               Status
The Pillars of the Earth        Ken Follett          Kindle        16039            Done 10/14
Nine Dragons                     Michael Connelly   Kindle         6450            Done 10/21


----------



## LauraB

red's place holder:

Just finished The Human Stain, *5,720*. Sept. 28-October 9
Begun: In progress: The Given Day, by Denis Lehan Nov 1, in proress, finished *8,044 locationsin October*out of 11623 of this book. I also read books to my classroom everyday. But I wasn't sure if I should include them or not, so I didn't.

Locations read in bold
total:*13,764*

Thanks for letting me do this. It is fun to read how others are doing, and what they are reading in one spot


----------



## Seamonkey

Just found this thread: I love statistics and numbers..


TitleAuthorlocs/pagesstartfinish******A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful Dog*Dean Koontz3052/28809/30/200910/04/2009******The Help*Kathryn Stockett7442/46410/04/200910/10/2009***Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman*Jon Krakauer6220/41610/10/200910/17/2009* ***My Journey with Farrah: A Story of Life, Love and Friendship*Alana Stewart3215/28810/17/200910/18/2009******The Time of My Life*Patrick Swayze and Lisa Niemi3334/25610/18/200910/20/2009*****Travelling with Pomegranates: A Mother-Daughter Story*Sue Monk Kidd and Ann Kidd Taylor3989/30410/20/200910/24/2009*****Every Patient Tells a Story: Medical Mysteries and the Art of Diagnosis*Lisa Sanders4828/30410/24/200910/28/2009*****The Kids Are All Right: A Memoir*Diana Liz Amanda and Dan Welch 4627/35210/28/200910/30/2009October Summary8 books36707/267209/30/200910/30/2009


----------



## Tabby

A Happy Marriage by Rafael Yglesias







384 Pages - 5426 Locations
Urge to Kill by John Lutz







400 Pages - 6772 Locations
Half Broke Horses by Jeannette Walls







288 Pages - 3658 Locations
The Christmas Bus by Melody Carlson







176 Pages - 1487 Locations
My Soul to Lose by Rachel Vincent







? Pages - 892 Locations
The Scarpetta Factor by Patricia Cornwell







512 Pages - 7638 Locations

My Totals
Books - 6
Pages - 1760
Locations - 25873


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Finished "Snowbound" that was started in September, on 10-3-09
Started "Distant Cousin:  Regeneration" finished 10-9-09
The Border Lord and the Lady, finished 10-14-09
72 Hours 10-16-09
Giving Chase 10-18-09
Taking Chase 10-20-09
Chased 10-22-09
Making Chase 10-23-09
Currently reading the Christmas Bus


----------



## Toby

The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin - Benjamin, 1706-1790, Franklin - Kindle- FINISHED
Ariana's Pride - Margaret Lake - Kindle - on Loc 2956
Three Plums In One - Janet Evanovich -Kindle - on Loc 9269
The Fiery Cross - Diana Gabaldon Kindle - Kindle - on Loc 6508
The Science of Wealth: The Science of getting Rich, Think and Grow Rich, The Master Key
    System - Wallace D. Wattles, Napoleon Hill, and Charles F. Haanel - Kindle - on Loc 
    6289
When Women were Warriors Book 1 - Catherine M. Wilson - Kindle - on Loc 166
Summer's Path - Scott Blum - Kindle - on Loc 288
The Practice and Science of Drawing - Harold Speed - Kindle - on Loc 1425
Harmonic Wealth - James Arthur Ray - Kindle - on Loc 5798
Baby Bonanza - Maureen Child - Kindle - on Loc 1523
Around the World in 80 Days - Jules Verne - Sony - Pg. 21
The 3 Apple a Day Plan - Tammie Flynn, MS, RD - Sony - Read again - FINISHED
Drawing from Line to Life - Mike Sibley - DTB - on Pg 21 
Me thinks I'm reading too many books at once. LOL! These are only the books that I've read a certain amount in for Oct.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I just finished Mr. Patterson's book _The Jade Owl_. I found it a fascinating read.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Jade-Owl/dp/B001J54AWO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255370428&sr=8-2


----------



## bebobthefrog

Here's what I have read this month.


The Dead Girl's Dance	256	10/2/2009
Queene of Light	384	10/4/2009
Midnight Alley	256	10/6/2009
Feast of Fools	256	10/7/2009
Lord of Misrule	256	10/8/2009
Carpe Corpus	256	10/10/2009
The Codex	      416	  10/15/2009
Cage of stars	120	10/19/2009
Rosemary and Rue 368	10/22/2009
Street Magic	352	10/27/2009
Graceling	      471 10/30/2009
Blue Bloods	      302    10/31/2009
Total pages	3693


----------



## 1131

I knew there had to be somebody liked statistics, otherwise they wouldn't exist...except in baseball
I would be happy to bring down the average

The Mummy Case by Elizabeth Peters Started 10/2 finished 10/4 384 pages
I Robot by Isaac Asimov Started 10/1 finished 10/5 304 pages
Curious George Goes Camping by H. A. Rey (no I'm not kidding and it was not read to a child) started and finished 10/3 32 pages
Masterharper of Pern by Anne McCaffrey started 10/5 finished 10/7 432 pages
An Echo in the Bone by Diana Gabaldon started 10/1 finished 10/30 832 pages
Lion in the Valley by Elizabeth Peter started 10/6 finished 10/20 384 pages

I'm also reading a paper book right now and have another waiting for me when that one is done.


----------



## Toby

I'm getting better at writing down Loc's, so ...
The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin, by Benjamin Franklin, 1706-1790, Franklin - Locations 2513, Finished
Let the Great World Spin, by Colum Mc Cain - Stopped reading book at 226 Loc.'s
Around the World in 80 Days by Jules Verne - 868 Pages, Stopped reading at Page 30.
The 3 Apple a Day Plan by Tammi Flynn, MS, RD. 347 Pages, Finished
Waiting For Spring, by R.J. Keller - 6043 Loc's, Stopped reading for now.
Heroic Measures by Jill Ciment - 1715 Loc's, Finished
Drawing As A Sacred Activity by Heather C. Williams - 3157 Loc's, Started reading this month.
Madam Bovary by Gustave Flaubert - 693 Pages, Started reading this month.
Dead On by Robert Walker - 3517 Loc's, Started reading this month.
That's my update. It's been a slow reading month. Hopefully next month, I'll have more reading time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm going to unsticky this one and sticky the November one.  I'll put a link to this one in the November post.

Betsy
Book Corner Moderator


----------



## drenee

I have tallied up the best I could. By my count I have *528* books finished. 
There were many more books that we started and either didn't complete or gave up on.

We had *58* participants. I only found one person who had made two posts. I hope
I didn't miss any others. There were a couple of folks who had placeholders but 
did not do any updates on their books, so I did not count them. I only counted the
ones who actually posted finished books.

I love Leslie's idea of giving the books stars. 
And someone else used a thumbs up and thumbs down symbol. Also great idea.

My favorite book of the month was _Why Do Men Have Nipples...Hundreds of Questions
You'd Only Ask a Doctor After a Third Martini_. Sounds funny.

Thank you, everyone. This was a lot of fun. Can't wait to see how we do in November.

deb


----------



## LauraB

I added mine today, and included yesterdays reading. Are we to post totals the last day of the month, or 1st of next month (or am I'm making this to hard   )


----------



## Neekeebee

I will tally mine up later today.  Mainly I need to just put in page/loc. # of the books I am in the middle of reading.  This was fun!  Looking forward to November book count!  

(Please feel free to delete this post, as my book count is in a separate post.)

N


----------



## Andra

deb,
Maybe next month you can wait to do the final tally a few days into the month instead of on the 1st?  I know I finished a book Halloween night but didn't get it added before you totaled up so I put it in November instead.
just a thought...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I was going to post my couple of books w/locations, but the count got posted before I could!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

How about still posting October reading to this thread? If no one else beats me to it, I will count the books read in this thread after I get back from vacation (10 November) and post the updated total to this thread. 

EDIT: As can probably be determined from my October book count post in this thread, I am equally interested in statistics and somewhat obsessively compulsive.


----------



## Annalog

I tallied the posts and did not find much difference from when drenee posted. My finished book count differs by 1 but I suspect the difference was in counting the books from the person who made two posts. In addition to those people who had placeholders but who did not do any updates, there were also a few who stopped updating by mid month. It is possible that these people finished more books.

Results as I counted them:
59 people recorded finishing 529 books for an average of 8.9 books/person. (Range from 1 to 45 books finished in Oct.)

21 people started the month in the middle of 41 books (in progress on Oct 1).
28 people ended the month in the middle of 79 books (in progress on Oct 31).
57 people started 532 books during the month of October for an average of 9.3 books started in Oct.

5 people reported abandoning books started. 9 books abandoned.
5 people added ratings or comments concerning the books.
28 people reported locations for a total of 1,034,100 locations.
39 people reported page numbers for a total of 110,874 pages.

Of the 573 books reported, 22 were identified as audio books (10 people), 69 were DTB (19 people), 2 were Sony books, 4 were PDFs.


----------



## Neekeebee

Thanks for adding it all up!  1 million loc and 100,000 pages read.  I'm pretty impressed with all of us!  

N


----------



## Annalog

Neekeebee said:


> Thanks for adding it all up! 1 million loc and 100,000 pages read. I'm pretty impressed with all of us!
> 
> N


I should say that it was actually the spreadsheet program on my computer that did the adding, counting, and averaging. 

When I think of all the books that were listed without either page numbers or locations, it is even more impressive. I am sorry that I did not enter the KB for the books listed. Think of the total storage space!


----------



## drenee

Wow, Annalog, glad you have a program that can do that.  I added each page manually.
Your statistics are fantastically interesting.  
Thank you so very much.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> Wow, Annalog, glad you have a program that can do that. I added each page manually.
> Your statistics are fantastically interesting.
> Thank you so very much.
> deb


You are very welcome. If you want me to do the same for the November thread, I would be happy to if it can wait until the first weekend in December.

I used Excel. I entered a row for each person and added a column heading each time I found a post that had something different that I thought was interesting. (I did not add a column for file size, but later wished I did. However by that time I decided not to go back.  )

After everything was entered then I would select each column and Excel would display total, count, and average at the bottom of the window. That made it easy! 

I let Excel add the pages and locations for each post by entering a formula such as "=123+456+789" in the field. That way Excel did all of the adding and all I had to do was type the values in. (I just saw that I entered two values incorrectly, 3000 instead of 300 so the totals of locations and pages are a bit off  but not enough to make Neekeebee's post wrong.  )

I am so glad you started this thread. It interesting to see the wide variety in what we read as well as how we read (audio, Kindle/Sony, DTB)(one or multiple books at a time). Many of us still read library books. I have been reminded of books that I want to read or subjects I want to read about.


----------



## drenee

Annalog, I would be very grateful if you would do the totals.  Your statistics are awesome.  
And I believe earlier in the thread others have requested we wait a while into the month.  I 
think a week, at least, would be good to give those who don't get to post everyday time to
update their post.
Thank you, thank you, thank you.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Deb, I will do the totals and various statistics for November and post after the 7th. I have thought up some additional statistics to add to the ones I did for October such as


Spoiler



smallest, largest, and average book size (pages, locations, KB), even though we know that size does not really matter


.  Now if we can get more people to enter what they read that will be great. 

I liked that you posted your favorite book title listed during the month. It would be great if you post your favorite title after the end of November or any other comments about what you found interesting.


----------



## drenee

Okay, sounds like a plan, Annalog.  Thanks so much for helping and suggesting.  
I'm having a lot of fun with this thread.
deb


----------



## Annalog

I am having fun with these threads also. I noticed that the November thread has some reading from October. When I do the November totals, I might post new October totals as well if the books weren't posted in the October thread.


----------

